# Ticket deals in Summit County



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone local to the Keystone area have knowledge to ticket deals after arriving? My boss is covering the expenses of this trip and has his heart set on Keystone as he is a skier.

I didn't buy tix online as I am going to try and sway him to A-basin during the day. 

Are there any local deals that might save a guy a few bucks? 

Also, are there any must see Snowboard shops in Breck? ( Shops in Indiana and OHIO dont have much selection.)

We will be there next week. Maybe I will run into some fellow froum memebers on the slopes or at the bar 

Also since I created a thread. Suggestions on what to wear to stay dry without sweating my ass off. I have never tried to board when it is above 30* F so I am a little lost there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The best deals are next to none. The local grocery stores and shops in Denver sell slightly discounted tickets. You can also pick up the same discount tickets in Idaho Springs and Dumont on the way up 70. After that it's full pop I believe. Either way expect to pay north of $70 a day on tix. You might look here to see if there is anything else.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When it's warm out, I go with shorts, t-shirt, and shells. This is why none of my outerwear is insulated. I can layer up underneath when it's cold, but when it's not bitter cold, I can go light underneath and not be sweating my ass off. Well, who's lying, I'm gonna be sweating my ass off no matter what, that's just the way I roll. It just lessens it slightly.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I assumed lift deals would be hard to find. I will check on the way in. A few bucks saved gettin up the hill = another Redbull and vodka at the lodge... LOL


I guess I got lucky with my gear then, I only have shells also. Being too far north of 180lbs my self, I am certain the riding in temps above 45 is going to be a lot of sweating no matter what I do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only deal you'll find in the county is at the ticket Kiosk in stores like Mountain Sports Outlet and it only saves you like 3 bucks and the hassle of standing around with your thumb in your ass at the ticket window. 

As far as must see shops we have shops I don't think they're really must see I live here and refuse to support them.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I will echo that there aren't really any "core" shops here. Mostly VR owned or small independent shops that simply can't afford to have a decent selection. 

Abay has a 3 day special going on now, not Keystone, but decent. Looks like the $299 Abay season pass with bonus days to Key and Breck are gone. Keystone has already been melting, so if your trip is planned for late March into early April it is going to be textbook variable conditions. Ice, slush, exposed sides of the runs. Not sure why him skiing would make him want to go to Keystone regardless though.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I prefer A basin, but his familiy has hit Keystone on Spring break for the last 8 years and they haven't skied anywhere but K-stone. 

I may go to A.b. alone if I have to. It's not hard to find someone to ride with... LOL


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

just take the free bus up to breck and ride there if your gonna venture out anywhere.....


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I will have my own truck out there. transpo is a non issue.


----------



## Mikeee (Jan 28, 2011)

Check craigslist or ebay!
Im at dillon right now, we hit k-stone night boarding yesterday for $35 each from liftopia.
Today went to copper for $59 with coupon. 
Temp is kinda high so snow at k-stone wasnt too good... i mean it was bad. Copper was better but not so good. i hit back bowl and its all ice and wasnt even fun!
But expecting snow from Tuesday so Im waiting


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keystone has giant splotches of brown all over it and the base is thin it's not worth going.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am from INDIANA. What you guys call shitty is awesome snow to me... LOL!

B.A.

The lift tix arent bought yet. Where should we be looking to go?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Denver King Soopers locations.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

oops, I mean where to find good conditions this late in the season without walking up the hill.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

If you're still looking I found this on craigslist: 2 Breckinridge lift tix


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

racer357 said:


> oops, I mean where to find good conditions this late in the season without walking up the hill.


Look up at the mountain if you see giant splotches of brown keep driving to A basin.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Had an awesome time at Keystone yesterday. Probably heading to A-Bay today. 

Found a NS 2012 raptor in a boardshop yesterday. If the had a 2012 SL 164 I would be 500.00 poorer. LOL I will say that the carbon top sheet is AWESOME. Neversummer is looking good for 2012.


----------



## pyrotech (Feb 16, 2011)

It's too late apparently, but if you buy online, you can buy either a keystone / abasin pass or a keystone / breck pass and save about $10 per day as opposed to buying at the kiosk. You have to buy them a day or two in advance though.

They sell them at keystoneresort.com. Hope you were able to find some snow. How was a-basin? Thinking of heading that direction this weekend if they keep getting slammed like we are at Beaver Creek.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

We didn't make it to A basin, as I got smoked by some asshole on telemark skis. (Aparently the trail merge slow signs mean cut completely across and drill the guy in the white and orange coat full speed.) I sure am glad I was there to help him stop, someone could have bee seriously injured. Lost most of the day Friday trying to catch my breath and let extremely sore muscles rest. Keystone was great compared to anything I rode this season in Indiana, Ohio, or Michigan so it wa a good trip. With the snow that was falling while we were leaving I am sure A basin would be awesome this weekend. Heck Before the skier hit me we had taken the 5.00 cat ride and found untouched powder in the trees. 

I got to Laugh out Loud after dropping into the trees in waist deep snow only to get 200 ft in and have my boss say holy shit, I am not this good of a skier.  He made it out and went up again though. It was a great trip, we are already planning more days for next year.


----------

